
China IP address link to South Korea cyber-attack - equilibrium
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21873017
======
beryllium
ssh -D8080 -L3389:southkoreanupdatedistributionserver.kr:3389 -lfakeuser
suspiciouschineseserver.cn

Hey, instant proxy and remote desktop tunnel. I wonder what movies they have
on Netflix China? I wonder what the weather's like in south korea?

( _ahem_ Obviously I'm simplifying and failing badly at being funny ...
although if you don't recognize those SSH flags, you should look them up. VERY
useful.)

